
Steam Engine Landrover - rb808
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5284419/Pensioner-fits-steam-engine-Landrover.html
======
rb808
> The coal is fed into the fire box from inside the car's cabin for the
> driver's convenience

Nice!

